# Putzking//Storebird...nach 2 mal Mahnen Inkasso!!! und das unberechtigt



## ahrnixe (14 August 2011)

Hallo @ all,


hatte Mitte Mai bei o.g Putzking im I.net "Wunderglanz-Reiniger" und Langzeitfensterreinger bestellt. Erstgenannter kam nach drei Tagen wie bestellt. Fensterreiniger sollte innerhalb von 2 Tagen nachgeliefert werden.

Um Buchungskosten zu sparen warteten wir auf den Fensterr..
Am 10. JUNI!!! kam eine Anfrage, wie wir denn mit beiden Produkten zufrieden seien. Ich schrieb zurück, dass der F.reiniger ja noch fehle.


Wir bekamen die erste Mahnung!---über beide Produkte. Wir zahlten VOR der Mahnung den Wunderglanz-Reiniger, inkl. MwSt..und informierten das Unternehmen, dass der Fensterreiniger immer noch fehle und der W.reiniger bereits bezahlt sei. 

Das alles über Internet...denn es läuft eine Ansage am Telefon, dass Sie zwar weiter verbunden werden (ungefähr 5 Min.) dann kommt das berühmte Besetztzeichen. 

Des Weiteren besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit verschiedene Zahlen zu drücken, z.B. "wenn Sie Fragen zum Produkt haben drücken Sie die Taste 3 o.ä." Hier wird dann freundlich auf die Internetseite verwiesen."


O.K. es folgte die 2 Mahnung. Immer noch kein Fensterreiniger!!!
Wir warteten ab, mit dem Hinweis an die Firma, dass wir erst zahlen würden, wenn auch das Produkt da wäre.
Dann kam schriftlich die Aufforderung des Inkassounternehmens...übrigens über die GESAMTSUMME! inkl. des bereits gezahlten Wunderreinigers---Wer rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Zwei Wochen später kam dann der Fensterreiniger...wir verweigerten die Annahme und ließen das Paket zurückgehen.


Von Storebird bekamen wir eine neue Rechnung- mit dem Betrag des Fensterreinigers, obwohl laut Inkassounternehmen nur noch das Inkassounternehmen zuständig sei!!!

Eine Woche später kam dann die Stornierung des Auftrags...bin mal gespannt ob das Alles war.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2011)

In dem Fall hilft nur cool bleiben und sich ein dickes Fell zulegen.
Du hast die gesammelten Nachweise über Lieferung und Zahlungen - damit ist das erstmal nicht mehr Dein Problem.
Den Nachweis des Zahlungsanspruchs muß der Lieferant führen.
Sollte das Inkassobüro wider Erwarten doch zum Instrument des Mahnbescheids greifen, kannst Du die hübsch ärgern ...





http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren

Das kostet die dann richtig Geld ...


----------



## ahrnixe (14 August 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Nixe (14 August 2011)

ahrnixe schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> hatte Mitte Mai bei o.g Putzking im I.net "Wunderglanz-Reiniger" und Langzeitfensterreinger bestellt. Erstgenannter kam nach drei Tagen wie bestellt. Fensterreiniger sollte innerhalb von 2 Tagen nachgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hätten sie dies als "blaues Wunderputzmittel"   anbieten sollen.

Spaß bei Seite.Ich hatte vor einigen jahren so kurz vor Weihnachten übers Internet einen mp3 Player für meine jüngste bestellt.Da dieser Wunsch so kurz vor knapp von ihr geäussert wurde und sie ihn so ganz dringend und unbedingt haben musste  meine Zeit aüssert knapp war dacht ich mir übers Internet geht es schnell,dass passt schon.1 1/2 jahre später bekam ich Post von der Zollfahndung .Bla bla bla mp3 Player aus China oder weiß der Geier woher über E-bay gekauft am bla bla bla.Erst dacht ich mir was wollen die von mir ????Dann fiel es mir wieder ein .Der mp3 Player war  für meine jüngste mittlerweile voll uncoll und ich durfte noch Zoll bezahlen.Bestelle oder kaufe nix mehr übers Internet


----------



## blowfish (15 August 2011)

ahrnixe schrieb:


> hatte Mitte Mai bei o.g Putzking im I.net "Wunderglanz-Reiniger" und Langzeitfensterreinger bestellt.



Wie bist du denn auf die Seite aufmerksam geworden? Gab es dazu vieleicht eine Mail?


----------

